# Sniffing a dead bird



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

I was walking my dog about 10 minutes ago when i notticed she had stopped to sniff something i told her to leave it and she promptly walked away. When i got closer i could see that it was a dead bird.

So now im worried that my dog might have contracted something from sniffing it. She is utd on vaccinations but i'm not sure how the bird died and if it died from unnatural causes that my dog would be immune to it. I have a 6 year old cat and a 11 year od foster cat at the moment and i am keeping my dog seperate from both of them as my cat hasnt been to a vet in a little under a year and the foster has no vaccinations at all. My dog doesnt understand why she cant play with her older brother ( my cat). I really feel bad for keeping her isolated for the time being.

Is there something that my dog could have picked up from sniffing a dead bird? She didnt inhale more than 3 times. Have you guys had any similar experiences? This has never happened to me and im kinda scared.

P.S. Tyler, the dog, is about 40 lbs so she isnt a small breed if that means anything.


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi My little Toby not only sniffed a dead bird but brought it to me. I just grabed it and threw it over the fence. He was just fine. Not problem one. Hope this helps calm your nerves.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think your doggie will be okay =) It's normal for dogs to sniff and be interested in dead things. After all, that's what their ancestors tended to eat. Some dogs are even scavengers by nature.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my dexter sniff's bird's poo and dead worms -_- i hope he never brings any in..PLEASE! lol!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Pidge- dexter is such a funny little thing. Hes always upto something! So funny x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

No worries. Typical doggy behavior. Your pup will be fine. I don't know of any diseases she would pick up by sniffing a dead bird. Now if she ate it, then maybe. But not just sniffing it.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

No worries. Sniffing a dead thing can't really do anything. Eating is another story but still a long shot.

You probably also don't really have to worry about allowing him to play with the cat. Very few diseases can be shared between cats and dogs and you would probably know if either has one of those diseases as they would be darn sick. 

Relax! 

Olivia


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks you guys. I was so paranoid that i did keep them away from each other all night and then woke my neighbor who used to volunteer with a rescue to ask, totally forgetting that i posted here LOL.

I was told the same thing you guys are telling me now. Thank you for all your reassurances 

*My little Toby not only sniffed a dead bird but brought it to me. I just grabed it and threw it over the fence. He was just fine.* Thats funny, i dont think i would have had the guts to touch it

*It's normal for dogs to sniff and be interested in dead things. After all, that's what their ancestors tended to eat* I know there was an owner in the area of a terrier that would allow his dog to catch birds, we havent seen the man or his dog in some while... dont know what happened to them.

*my dexter sniff's bird's poo and dead worms -_- i hope he never brings any in..PLEASE! lol!* one of the only things i hate about heavy rains is that it brings out the worms that litter the sidewalk and die! It literally gives me the creeps just thinking about it.. eck

*You probably also don't really have to worry about allowing him to play with the cat. Very few diseases can be shared between cats and dogs and you would probably know if either has one of those diseases as they would be darn sick. 

Relax! * Thanks, they are back to playing, while the foster is still being really rude to my resident pets. Boy does she have an attitude problem!

Thanks again you guys.


----------

